# Male or female! Need help asap



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

Im currently conditioning my breeding pair but im starting to get scared if my female betta is a male betta instead


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like a female to me. Looks similar to my girl just dif colors.


----------



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

Okay thanks so much


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks like a female, but you can be 100% sure by looking for an eggspot. If she has one-female if she doesnt-male


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I think it's a boy, look at those ventrals! And yes, check for the ovipositor.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks female to me. Short ventrals, short fins, small beard bt to be sure. Heck for a small white dot in between the beginning of the anal and the ventrals. It's called the ovipositor


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Ventrals are saying boy to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, sorry for the wrong word. I forgot it was with a p. Her ventrals are pretty long and a TINY bit fat so that's why I thought. But you're a very experienced breeder so you should be right. :l


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

I also think male. You cannot go 100% off of "ovipositor" either, some males can extend the cloaca. The ventrals look male.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

To me her ventrals look short, lol.. My males ventrals are twice as long as that. I guess I'm no used to regular ventrals as with HMPK'S the standards call for the ventrals being 2/3 the length of the body which is LONG. Everything says girl to me including the lipstick, lol. What tailtype would it be if it was a boy? Looks near identical to my red HM female


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

RichardA said:


> I also think male. You cannot go 100% off of "ovipositor" either, some males can extend the cloaca. The ventrals look male.


As far as I know the cloaca only extends creating he ovipositor appearance when over fed. I have learned this from Kayla Griffin and we both know who that is


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

My female has longer ventrals than that. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

As do mine


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you look at the ventrals, they say male. They don't have the little "elbow" that female ventrals have.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Elbow?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you look at female ventrals, they all have kind of a little bend to them that male ventrals don't. I call it the elbow. ^_^


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is one of my females that is DEFINATELY a female.. What elbow do you mean, sorry.. I guess I'm not as observant, lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I can't draw with a mouse but this kind of illustrates it


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I see what you mean but only a few of my girls have it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's just typically, from what I've seen, male ventrals are long and straight. Female ventrals can be long but they'll be shaped differently. *shrugs* Don't really know how to describe it.


----------



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

aweerefwwfwf


----------



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

its gill membrane isnt big like a male and she an ovopositor ( i think it is) im not sure because the ovopositor is poking out , shouldnt it be small????


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

In presence of a male the ovipositor will get bigger. Being much more noticeable


----------



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

its gill membrane isnt big like a male and she an ovopositor ( i think it is) im not sure because the ovopositor is poking out , shouldnt it be small???????


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

If she's eggy and/or in sight of a male it will be enlarged. And if her beard is small then she's probably a female


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

if your fishes color is dull and not very bright then its female and if its very bright and has many colors then its male. but females also have different colors but the dullness of the color points to female. hope that helps.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Not always so, my female if very brightly colored. She is as colorful as my male.


----------



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

hey its a female, i bred her today ^^


----------



## MaskedBetta (Nov 10, 2012)

Hmmm...it looks like a boy to me, but don't take my word as fact, there are plenty of others on here who are WAY more experienced than I am.


----------

